#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Afschrijvingstermijn apparatuur

## sussudio

Wat voor afschrijvingstermijn is gebruikelijk voor licht en geluid ?

Zelf zat ik te denken aan 3 jaar, maar de belastingpief dacht dat 5 jaar gebruikelijker was en vond dat ik het maar fijn zelf moest uitzoeken.

Welk restwaardepercentage is reeel ? Ik denk aan 10%.



Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## admin

Wij hanteren idd 5 jaar op onze investeringen (&gt; 454 euro excl BTW). De restwaarde is een vrij invulbaar verhaal. Het hangt er maar net van af hoe waardevast / attractief deze items zijn. Dit laatste kun je het beste bepalen met de accountant/boekhouder.

Alle aankopen onder de 454 euro zoveel mogelijk direct afschrijven (lees: als kosten boeken) of - indien dit een buitensporig bedrag is - een rekening "kleine investeringen" maken en deze over een periode van 3 jaar afschrijven. 

Forum administrator.

----------


## showband

In mijn geval administreren we voornamelijk muziekinstrumenten en backline. Maar goed:

5 jaar voor electronica. Synthesizers, effectapparatuur, versterkers enz
10 jaar voor instrumenten. Gitaren, drumstellen
40 jaar voor blaasinstrumenten. Saxofoons, trompetten. (die dingen kopen ze vaak al 30 tot 60 jaar oud!!)

het hangt er zeer vanaf hoeveel klussen je doet. Als jij een "afhaal zanginstallatie" in de verhuur hebt, mag je voor dingen als de microfoons in mijn ogen best 1 jaar afschrijftermijn kiezen. Ben je een hobby-drivein die twee keer per maand op pad gaat dan kun je een set technicsen moeilijk over 5 jaar afschrijven toch?

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Enkele vragen van mijn kant.

Als eerste, wanneer er over een afschrijvingstermijn van 5 jaar gesproken wordt, bedoeld men dan dat het gehele aankoopbedrag is terugverdient, of het verschil tussen het aankoopbedrag en het restbedrag?

Dus een amp van 1000 euro over 5 jaar. Schrijf je dan per jaar 200 euro af. Of, zeg wanneer de restwaarde nog 400 euro bedraagt, schrijf je per jaar 125 euro per jaar af? Dit laatste lijkt me voor de hand liggend echter toch nog even de vraag.

De tweede vraag, ik neem aan dat het restwaardepercentage gewoonweg een percentage is van de aankoopsprijs dat je er na de afschrijvingstermijn nog voor krijgt. Dus weer de amp, 1000 euro, na 5 jaar krijg je er nog 400 euro voor, dus restwaardepercentage is 40%. Maar waarom wordt er dan aan 10% gedacht?? Die amp uit het voorbeeld, zou dan na 5 jaar nog 100 euro opbrengen. Dit lijkt me volkomen bespottelijk, tenzij je het in de 5 jaar kapot maakt.
Lijkt me dat je er nog een stuk meer voor kunt krijgen!!

Laatste vraag aan Showband:
Kun je toelichten waarom versterkers bij jullie in 5 jaar worden afgeschreven. Lijkt me vrij kort, is bv 10 jaar niet goed haalbaar, zonder dat er veel gerepareerd moet worden? Of heeft dit met de inruil/restwaarde te maken?


Groeten, Remco

----------


## showband

Hangt allemaal weer van de situatie af.

1)  JA, je kiest een reële eindwaarde en schrijft daarnaar af. Een tweedehands 2x400W eindbak van 6 of van 10 jaar oud gaat vrijwel voor de zelfde prijs weg.
Een synthesizer is na twee jaar eigelijk al slecht verkoopbaar geworden. Omdat er al weer minimaal één nieuwer, beter, model achteraan is gekomen. SUGT
Ken jij iemand die geld overheeft voor een SM58 die drie jaar lang in de dagelijkse verhuur heeft gelegen. je mag blij zijn als je er 10euro voor krijgt.

2) hierbij geef ik twee voorbeelden:
-Amateur wil zo hoog mogelijk bedrag afschrijven omdat hij/zij dan kan aantonen geen LOON te ontvangen maar onkostenvergoedingen. Die zal dus op de max gaan zitten van wat de fiscus toestaat.
-Professional zal betrouwbare apparatuur willen en geen uren willen besteden aan het verkopen van zijn/haar occasions. Die vaak behoorlijk gebutst uitzien en reparaties hebben gehad. Vlot afschrijven is daarop het antwoord.

als je er dan bij verkoop meer voor kan krijgen is dat natuurlijk tof!

Bij muzikanten komt er nog bij dat er instrumentenversterkers bijzitten die aan smaak onderhevig zijn. Hoe goed al die "versterkersimulatie combo's" ook zijn. Die dingen zijn na 5 jaar écht niet meer verkoopbaar.

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Showband,

Ik snap inderdaad dat dit allemaal van de apparatuur afhangt.

Maar laten we even van een drive-in uitgaan.

Deze heeft oa lichten, controllers daarvoor, PA set en dj set.

Bij deze apparatuur zou 10% restwaarde heel erg laag zijn. Natuurlijk, dingen als kabels, lampen, mic's etc schrijven veel meer af, maar er is toch ook een hoop apparatuur die behoorlijk waardevast is. Hier kan bv na 3-5 jaar toch wel ongeveer 50% van de nieuwprijs voor gevraagt worden. Naar aanleiding van de vraag van Sussudio kwam mijn verbazing. aangezien zij een drive-in hebben en dan op 10% kwamen. Misschien kan Sussudio dit toelichten? 

Maar oke, voor de mensen die het puur als hobby erbij hebben is het dus juist gunstig om zoveel mogelijk te moeten afschrijven, vandaar de gedachte aan 10%?





> citaat:-Professional zal betrouwbare apparatuur willen en geen uren willen besteden aan het verkopen van zijn/haar occasions. Die vaak behoorlijk gebutst uitzien en reparaties hebben gehad. Vlot afschrijven is daarop het antwoord.



Je geeft hiermee aan, dat voor bedrijven het niet de moeite loont om (nog even bij het voorbeeld blijvend) versterkers in langere tijd af te schrijven?

ps. ik heb verder niets met afschrijven te maken, maar dit zou ik me afvragen in het geval dat ik wel "moest" afschrijven.

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Ad mies

Afschrijving is puur een administatieve vermindering in waarde van bedrijfsmiddelen, meestal is dat 5 jaar met een restwaarde
Dan bedoel ik in de zin van de fiscus
Anders gezegd. wat de gek er voor geeft.
Een Pc mag in 1 keer worden afgeschreven terwijl deze langer mee kan gaan.
De voornaamste reden voor versneld afschrijven kan liggen in het feit dat er goed verdient is dat jaar en er zodoende geld kan worden vrijgemaakt voor andere spullen.
Het wordt nl als een verliespost geboekt!
Zodoende is het mogelijk  dat een bedrijf op papier weinig waard is maar nog steeds goed draait doordat de technische levenduur  nog niet bereikt is, echter de meeste  ondernemingen zullen voor deze tijd tot vervanging overgaan om zodoende de waarde van hun bedrijf op peil te houden.

mvg ad mies

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Natuurlijk, dingen als kabels, lampen, mic's etc schrijven veel meer af, maar er is toch ook een hoop apparatuur die behoorlijk waardevast is.



Met de belastingdienst is afgesproken dat alleen apparatuur boven de fl 1000,- (euro 454) geactiveerd en dus afgeschreven moet worden. Kabels, lampen, mics, enz. worden gewoon als kosten geboekt en komen dus direct ten laste van de winst van het jaar van aanschaf.





> citaat:
> Hier kan bv na 3-5 jaar toch wel ongeveer 50% van de nieuwprijs voor gevraagt worden. Naar aanleiding van de vraag van Sussudio kwam mijn verbazing. aangezien zij een drive-in hebben en dan op 10% kwamen. Misschien kan Sussudio dit toelichten?



Bij het startersgesprek met de belastingdienst kwam o.a. afschrijven ter sprake. Onze klantmanager zei dat we een reeele restwaarde moesten verzinnen en een reeele afschrijvingstermijn, gelijk aan de economische levensduur. Als absolute minimum noemde hij 10% en 3 jaar.

Ik ben geen helderziende en kan dus niet voor al onze apparatuur voorspellen wat die bij verkoop over 3 of 5 jaar nog gaat opleveren (voorbeeld: het paar jaar oudere model van onze Community-Pa-set stond op de PA-markt voor nog niet de helft van wat wij er vorig jaar 2dehands voor hebben betaald)

Uiteindelijk maakt het de belastingsdienst eigenlijk niet eens zoveel uit hoe je precies afschrijft. Bij verkoop van de apparatuur moet je toch de verkoopprijs boeken en wordt een verschil met wat je afgeschreven had vanzelf gladgestreken (verschil tussen verkoopprijs en afgeschreven bedrag is gewoon extra winst of verlies).

Het komt mij gewoon even goed uit om sneller af te schrijven in de opstartjaren. Bovendien zit ik er niet op te wachten om voor ieder apparaat een apparte afschrijvingstermijn en restwaarde te verzinnen, van daar de keuze voor 3 jaar en 10%. Ik wil alleen geen troubles met de belastingdienst, dus vandaar mijn vraag wat gebruikelijk is.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Is helder Sussudio!

Lampen, mic's, kabels etc, dat deze gewoon als kosten worden geboekt had ik even over het hoofd gezien.

Voor drive-in 'ers is het dus gunstiger om zo veel mogelijk af te schrijven in een zo kort mogelijke tijd, dan andersom. 

Op die manier lijkt me 10% restwaarde en 3 jaar een mooi uitgangspunt, wanneer iemand apparatuur niet voor meer kan verkopen, is diegene wel een hele beroerde verkoper <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Bedankt voor de antwoorden!

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Dré

Nog even een paar dingen:

Je mag zelf NIET een minimum afschrijvingsperiode kiezen (deze is vastgelegd door de belastingdienst); WEL een maximum periode (als ik m'n boekhouder, m'n belasting controleur en de Elzevier belastingalmanak goed begrepen heb).

Voor computers e.d. is het 3 jaar, voor gebouwen 20 jaar, voor de meeste andere dingen 5 jaar. Als je dus een bepaald artikel in 3 jaar wilt afschrijven zul je dit in overleg met de belastingdienst moeten doen (alles zwart op wit vragen, NOOIT genoegen nemen met een telefonische toezegging).

Het verschil tussen restwaarde en verkoopprijs wordt inderdaad als omzet geboekt. Voor zover ik weet schrijft mijn boekhouder alles (behalve computers) af binnen 5 jaar met een restwaarde van nul (wel zo makkelijk).

Bedragen onder de f 1000,- (€ 455 of zo) mogen in een keer geboekt worden onder kosten. WEL moet ik hierbij opmerken dat je dan NIET in aanmerking komt voor investeringsaftrek voor dit betreffende product. Vandaar dat het soms lonend kan zijn om een setje parretjes tesamen met hun flightcase en de bijbehorende lichtsturing, statieven e.d. als lichtset te boeken (in veel gevallen is dit toegestaan (vraag belastingdienst bij twijfel)).

Je moet in dat geval in 5 jaar afschrijven MAAR geniet wel van de investeringsaftrek. Als je binnen de afschrijvingstermijn deze set verkoopt dan krijg je een desinvesteringsbijtelling (galgje???) over de dan geldende boekwaarde. Verschil tussen deze restwaarde en verkoopbedrag van het setje wordt weer geboekt als omzet.

Nog even voor de goede orde: Een goede boekhouder is ZEER belangrijk, juist/zeker tijdens de start van je onderneming. Ga dus eens bij bevriende ondernemers horen welke boekhouder zij gebruiken en hoe deze hun bevalt. Een boekhouder is niet echt goedkoop (zeker als hij de hele boekhouding moet doen!) maar kan in veel gevallen z'n geld terugverdienen!!!

Het kan wel lonend zijn om zelf alle facturen te boeken en, nog mooier, zelf de grootboekjournaals aan te maken (een eendags cursus boekhouden is meer dan genoeg om dat te leren). Wat er dan overblijft voor de boekhouder/accountant is het opmaken van de balans, het bepalen van de afschrijvingen e.d. en het indienen van de belastingaangifte. Ook een bank is erg blij als je op z'n minst elk jaar een netjes jaarrapport kunt overhandigen.

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## admin

Einde topic. Mocht iemand van mening zijn dat deze weer voor discussie open moet worden gezet dan graag even een berichtje.


Forum administrator.

----------

